# The 2nd American Revolution Begins



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants is now available. This is the second mile in the Jefferson's Road saga, about the crumbling of America and descent into a second American Civil War.

The book picks up right where Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance left off, and continues the story of Peter Baird as he wrestles with the impact of their plot to assassinate the President on Inauguration Day.

Here's the back cover blurb [SPOILER ALERT!]

"Peter!" Grant cried, slapping my back, "You did it!"
I stared through the scope, stunned at the hell I'd unleashed.

- A Shot Heard 'Round The World -

Peter Baird is running for his life. Skillfully manipulated and played for a patsy, he has become an assassin-public enemy number one: the man who shot the President of the United States. Now abandoned and on his own, he has but one chance to save his brother and rescue his country:

He must join forces with the man he hates the most-Grant Collins, the mysterious commander of the New York militia. The problem is he has no idea where to find him.

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure."
- Thomas Jefferson

- A Thin Chance at Victory -

Peter sets himself on a quest: find the militia and convince Grant to mount a rescue and save Martin from certain death. But will the price of revolution come at the cost of his soul?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Sales for Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants are taking off. I know there's been a lot of anticipation from my readers for this second book. I hope you are pleased by the story.

I spent this morning plugging away at the third installment, Jefferson's Road: The Tree of Liberty. The whole series just keeps expanding and growing in my mind. I think once the whole conspiracy is revealed, it'll be quite surprising and satisfying.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Patriots and Tyrants seems to be finding its own groove, so to speak. As I look at the sales numbers for June, so far I've just about sold an equal amount of all three of my currently available novels. I'm thinking this is a good sign. Of course, I've got a long way to go before the books sell the thousands of copies that I'm hoping for, but it's a decent start. And as I've only been at this for a year, I'm rather satisfied with my progress.

Of course, now that vacation is done, I've got to get back to the grindstone and churn out more text - especially if I'm to have another book released before the end of the month!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Just came from my nephew's graduation party, where I ran into a couple of my readers. I have to say I'm a little surprised, still, when I run into fans (still getting used to this whole "author" thing!), and even more so when they've already finished the second book in the series and are eagerly asking for the third!  Have to say it's kinda rekindled the fire under me to get the next book done. The whole thing felt pretty cool.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

In view of the recent shootings and bombing in Norway, I composed the following as the Author's Note to Jefferson's Road: The Tree of Liberty, but it speaks to the rationale behind the whole series.
_
*Author's Note​*As I write this, I've been reading about yet another terror event. This one took place in Oslo, Norway, at the behest of Anders Behring Breivik, a self-described Christian 'Culturalist' Knight. He set a fertilizer bomb to explode at the offices of the Norwegian Prime Minister, killing seven people, before attacking a Labour Party youth wing summer camp on Utoya island and shooting to death at least seventy-six more.
Most of them were students.

Jefferson's Road is not written advocating this kind of violence. What I am attempting to do, fictitiously, is explore how and why incidents like this occur. Pundits on the Left decry the Radicalized Right for promoting "Hate." Pundits on the Right assert that the madmen alone are responsible for their actions, as if nothing had incited them. And while individuals such as Breivik and McVeigh are indeed responsible for their own actions, it answers nothing to ignore what might have incited them to violence as the only acceptable alternative. In answering the questions of "How?" and "Why?" this happened, I lay the blame for these kinds of incidents squarely at the feet of the Cultural Marxists and the forces of radical Islam.

That war makes strange bedfellows may be the only explanation for the curious union between the Left and Islam. Both appear to believe they are using the other to successfully dismantle the Christian West. Who'll wind up on top remains to be seen-though I've little doubt that the Islamists will prevail.

If the Right is radicalized, it is so because of the insidious attacks from this curious union. This is the whole point behind the stories. It is not my attempt to justify Breivik or McVeigh-but to explain them. The rifts in our culture-and the wider tears in Europe-are there because Cultural Marxism and Islamism are shredding the moral and social fabric that holds everything together. Such things cannot be destroyed without violence erupting, if only because it is the same moral and social fabric which restrains humanity's more violent passions to begin with. And if you think it's only going to occur in isolated instances, think again.

The violence is going to get worse.

Then again, this is precisely what the Cultural Marxist wants. The increase in violence is seen as a precursor to the Proletarian Revolution that will finally dispel the old age and usher in the new, Communist Utopia. Marx himself taught that violence is an acceptable and necessary means to an end. Toward that objective, it really doesn't matter if the violence is perpetrated by the Left or by the Right, so long as it serves to destabilize the society and further the aims of the Cultural Marxist.

The Islamists, of course, fully embrace violence in service to their god. Anyone who believes differently is obfuscating the facts and ignoring the newspapers.

Andrew Bard Schmookler wrote in The Parable of the Tribes that once one group of human beings begin to exercise power over another, the ways of power inexorably dominate all the other groups (in his terminology, tribes). It is an irresistible force that eventually overwhelms even the most peaceful people.

It may well be that violent revolution is in our future, whether we want it or not. But the outcome of such a revolution is not predetermined. Perhaps neither the Marxists nor the Islamists will find themselves on the winning side._

Anyway, those are my (recent) thoughts on the matter. Jefferson's Road isn't light reading. I just pray I can tackle the issues in our culture honestly without inspiring the likes of Breivik or McVeigh.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Been a while since I've visited the site - mostly because I've been busy finishing up some lingering projects. I've had four novels going at the same time, and juggling them all got to be a little much - therefore I've decided to work on one at a time, finishing each one up before turning to the next one. 

I think it's helping. So far, I've nearly completed one novel (only minor editing issues remain), and I'll start tackling the next one in about a week. That shouldn't take more than a month to wrap up as well. Hopefully, by the end of the year, I'll be back to work on The Tree of Liberty. 

Meanwhile, sales have slacked off a bit this month and last, coming off of the high of June's record numbers. I suspect that's just the way the business goes. As I've only had my books available for little more than a year, I don't have enough data yet to say for certain. But it looks that way. 

Which means things should pick up next month.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

So my NaNo project this year is a take off on the Jefferson's Road motiff. For lack of a better title, I'm calling it "Stories from the Road" (or maybe "Stories from the Edge" or "Breakdown Lane" or something similar). It's a set of tales that have occurred to me while I've been writing Jefferson's Road that fit within the dystopic vision of the series, but aren't part of Peter Baird's story or immediate experience.

I can't say at this early stage whether or not it will go anywhere, but I've made pretty good time on it for only seven days in. The whole thing is kinda like a creative workout for me as I learn to ramp up my pace. At any rate, I've had some time to work on The Tree of Liberty before November started, and the story is really beginning to take shape. I'm nearing the end of "Act 2" in the book, and there's some pretty dramatic stuff on the horizon. Sorta can't wait to get at it, actually.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants is coming into its own, as far as gaining readers goes. It doesn't have the base of the first book, yet, but it is starting to pick up.

In case you're wondering, the book picks up right where the previous one left off, and things only get worse from there. So if you read "mile one" in the series, strap yourself in for "mile two." I promise it's a bumpy ride!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

It's a rare thing when a sequel is as good as the first, but I think you'll find this one is worth reading. As frightening and unexpected as the first book in the series is, Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants does not let up at all. The pressure keeps building, and the twists, turns, and fatal compromises keep building. The ending will leave you hungry for more.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got some kudos from a facebook fan the other day. It surprises me how stories impact people. This gentleman simply said, "You're a great author I'm a huge fan, please keep your work coming!"

I always feel humbled by words like that. 

If you haven't read the Jefferson's Road series, give it a try. It's worth your time, no matter what side of the political spectrum you're from. The books really are about the pressures in America that are tearing us apart.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Of the first two books in the series, Patriots and Tyrants  is definitely more challenging. It was, admittedly, a little more difficult to write for that reason. Knowing what Peter has done puts him in an awkward place, as he takes the role of anti-hero and struggles to come to terms with his actions. Still, I think it is a satisfying read, and well worth your time. If you like the first book, the second will thrill you even more.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, this is gutsy, politically incorrect stuff.  One benefit of the indie revolution is that we can read things that no agent in New York would ever rep.  Kudos.  "Like"d.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Steverino said:


> Wow, this is gutsy, politically incorrect stuff. One benefit of the indie revolution is that we can read things that no agent in New York would ever rep. Kudos. "Like"d.


Thank you, Steve. I hope you like the series!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Still plugging away at the next installment in the series. I read a commentary this evening by Barry Farber. He talked about why he doesn't think the President will try to steal the election or declare martial law. I happen to agree with his assessment, but if you want to understand how it could happen, I recommend the Jefferson's Road series.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Since promoting the first book in the series, Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants has really taken off. If you picked up copy of the first Jefferson's Road book, I encourage you to try the second. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Patriots and Tyrants has scored ten five star reviews out of ten reviews! And just as a totally honest caveat, I personally know only four of these reviewers (hey, who among us doesn't ask our friends what they think?). That means six of these reviews are solid, five star opinions from readers who genuinely loved the book and felt compelled to say so (whereas my friends genuinely loved the book and felt compelled to say so 'cause I asked them to  ).

I think you'll like this series. Enjoy!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Of the three books in the Jefferson's Road series currently available, Patriots and Tyrants is the one that really illustrates what happens when our freedoms begin to disappear. Given the recent revelations of the NSA and the IRS, I think it rather timely. I think you will, too.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

So far, I can honestly say that, as I reached the end of each book, the beginning of the next "mile" in the series was readily apparent to me. Of the books available, however, Patriots and Tyrants was the only beginning I knew right away, if only because I always knew from the start how the first book would end. The same can't be said for the ending of the next books. They are as much a surprise to me as they are to anyone else. The only exception, I think, will be the sixth and final book. I know exactly how the series ends, and pretty much have known from the start.

I hope you'll give Jefferson's Road a try. It is, hands-down, the best stuff I've ever written.


----------

